# Old Insta Graphics Automatic Press - Model 720 - Timer Max Issue



## disource (Nov 30, 2007)

I have an older (not sure how old) Insta Press Model 270. It is a blue machine that is automatic and it has a 16" x 20" platen. It also has a temperature dial and a timer dial on it. 

The timer only goes to 30 seconds. I wanted to find out if there is a way to modify this dial or replace it so that I can set longer times? I wanted to use this press (which is fully functional) for dye-sublimation transfers (with my Epson C88 printer setup) that require a minimum of 45 seconds to several minutes depending on the material I am creating.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Mike
Digital Imaging Source
Digital Imaging Source LLC - Digital Signs, Video Tributes, Website, Graphics and More


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I doubt you will be able to easily modify the built in timer. Why not use an external one you buy.. My first press was totally manual in that there was no timer at all. Used my watch. used that press for over 2 years. It is still functional but gathering dust on the shelf now


----------



## disource (Nov 30, 2007)

I will have to run some tests because this press uses the time for when it automatically opens. I am not sure if I set it to 0 it will stay closed or not. 

Mike


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

oops...did not realize this was an auto open press... In this case I would contact insta graphic...at Heat Seal Machines, Custom Transfers, Custom Artwork, and Stock Letters and Numbers and ask them


----------



## disource (Nov 30, 2007)

If I hold the buttons down while it goes past zero, it will keep pressing until I release the buttons. 

Except I hear a clicking for the timer relay. Don't know if it will burn the timer out or not. I will have to take it apart and see if I can modify the timer somehow.

It is an awesome press and I got it for nothing so I cannot complain.

Mike


----------



## eric0524 (Jul 12, 2009)

disource said:


> If I hold the buttons down while it goes past zero, it will keep pressing until I release the buttons.
> 
> Except I hear a clicking for the timer relay. Don't know if it will burn the timer out or not. I will have to take it apart and see if I can modify the timer somehow.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,
I just picked up the same press with the same idea. Did you ever find out about running the press for up to two minutes? Did you find out a way to make it work? I emailed Insta about a manual, I haven't hooked up the air or power yet but I do know it works (atleast up to 30 seconds).
-Eric


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

eric0524 said:


> Hey Mike,
> I just picked up the same press with the same idea. Did you ever find out about running the press for up to two minutes? Did you find out a way to make it work? I emailed Insta about a manual, I haven't hooked up the air or power yet but I do know it works (atleast up to 30 seconds).
> -Eric




I would suggest contacting the manufacturer, Insta, and asking if they have a replacement timer with a longer dwell time available for this unit. The would be the safest approach to take.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

